# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Щенки от Oleg von Karthago и Hetti von Karthago

## wolferudel

28 февраля 2009 года  Oleg von Karthago стал папой, а  Hetti von Karthago - мамой пяти очаровательных детишек.
С чем их и себя поздравляем!

----------


## wolferudel

Сегодня щенкам от Hetti von Karthago и Oleg von Karthago -* 
неделя*.

----------


## wolferudel

*Цер*


*Цендер*


*Цамб*


*Цунами*

----------


## wolferudel

*А у нас открылись глазки!*

*Цамб*


*Цендер*


*Цер*


*Цунами*

----------


## wolferudel

*Нам уже месяц.*


*Цунами*


*Цендер*


*Цамб*


*Цер*

----------


## wolferudel

С мамой

----------


## wolferudel

В месяц детей решили познакомить с отцом.


Счастливый папа.

----------

